# Tip to smooth out beam of any flashlight



## srvctec (Sep 10, 2005)

*Tip to smooth out beam of any flashlight-B&W PDA screen protectors*

I apologize if this has already been suggested somewhere on this board.

My favorite lights are LEDs but I also have several incandescent ones I like as well. I have found that most lights, incandescent and LED, have to some degree artifacts in their beams. That is to say, the beams are not smooth and even.

What I do is to cut out the correct diameter of WriteRight Micro-Thin Screen Protectors (by Fellowes for PDAs) and stick it to the lens. This not only protects the lens from scratches, but also has the effect of smoothing out the beam without limiting light output. This particular screen protector is anti-glare- which means it has "micro bumps" on the surface. IMO, it makes any beam look better.

Hope this tip is of use to someone!

Gerber LX3.0 with screen protector on the lens







River Rock 2 aaa (rebranded Nuwai) with screen protector on lens


----------



## DocArnie (Sep 10, 2005)

There are many possibilities to make a beam smooth. I use a foil with an even smoother texture. It turns my maglites into surefires. The corona may not be as beautiful in front of a white wall, but practically it is just as useful.


----------



## 2dim (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the WriteRight tip...Just what I was looking for!


----------



## picard (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks for the tip. I didn't know it is possible to use it on flashlight lens.


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I'll have to give it a try. 

I have a hard time believing, though, that it has absolutely no affect on the light output. Maybe it's so slight that it's unnoticable.

Thanks again.


----------



## srvctec (Sep 11, 2005)

NelsonFlashlites said:


> I have a hard time believing, though, that it has absolutely no affect on the light output. Maybe it's so slight that it's unnoticable.



That's probably a more accurate description of the effect. I sure didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 11, 2005)

DocArnie said:


> There are many possibilities to make a beam smooth. I use a foil with an even smoother texture. It turns my maglites into surefires. The corona may not be as beautiful in front of a white wall, but practically it is just as useful.



What kind of foil? are you putting it on the reflector or the lens? 

Thanks


----------



## Outrider (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you for your post and pics! Would you please post the Fellowes part number or catalog number you used? Thanks!

Outrider


----------



## srvctec (Sep 11, 2005)

Outrider said:


> Thank you for your post and pics! Would you please post the Fellowes part number or catalog number you used? Thanks!
> 
> Outrider



The one I used is for the Palm Zire 98195 (at least this is the number below the Fellowes name in the upper left corner on the back of the package). There is another number at the bottom underneath "©2003 Fellowes, Inc." which is #859253, so I don't know which is actually the "part" or "catalog" number.

What I would suggest is to go to an office supply store or maybe Wal-mart or Target and get the largest sized ones (make sure they say anti-glare) so you can get more for your money, since they typically are the same price for different PDAs.

I've had these for a couple years (got the package from the local Target) and use them on the face of my watch to keep it from getting scratched and also to completely eliminate glare- I can read it from any angle.


----------



## sniper (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the tip! Cheap and simple, the way things are supposed to be! 
I say after several hours of attempting to follow the manual, trying to hook up a new receiver and home theater sound system to our TV. AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!! Snivel, whimper.


----------



## Outrider (Sep 11, 2005)

:thanks:


srvctec said:


> The one I used is for the Palm Zire 98195 (at least this is the number below the Fellowes name in the upper left corner on the back of the package). There is another number at the bottom underneath "©2003 Fellowes, Inc." which is #859253, so I don't know which is actually the "part" or "catalog" number.
> 
> What I would suggest is to go to an office supply store or maybe Wal-mart or Target and get the largest sized ones (make sure they say anti-glare) so you can get more for your money, since they typically are the same price for different PDAs.
> 
> I've had these for a couple years (got the package from the local Target) and use them on the face of my watch to keep it from getting scratched and also to completely eliminate glare- I can read it from any angle.


 
Thank you:thanks: Yesterday I tried Office Depot (2 stores), Office Max (2), Circuit City and (2) Target stores. I tried calling several stores and lets just say - to avoid a long rant - that the response was not productive. With gas at ~ $3.00 gal. I went as far as i could. (God, I just love the gov'mt schools here Kailfornia!) Now - armed with a number - I hope to have better luck. 

Again, Thank you kindly

Outrider


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 11, 2005)

I still have some from at least a year ago.

A few notes. The "bumpy" Writeright is for the B&W Palms, which ain't being made in great numbers anymore. It has been somewhat scarce for sometime now.

But I've been using it for at least 2 years now, and on simple lights (like 3D with 4C) it can make the beam OH so nice!

On LED lights with magnifying lenses, it can turn a sharp edged "Moon" beam into a soft focused beam that doesn't bother me as bad.

Of course it is NOT usable on superbulb lights!


----------



## srvctec (Sep 11, 2005)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> A few notes. The "bumpy" Writeright is for the B&W Palms, which ain't being made in great numbers anymore. It has been somewhat scarce for sometime now.




That's right, I forgot that the anti-glare type was for B&W PDAs. It may be pretty hard to find.


----------



## LarryC (Sep 11, 2005)

I had some of the old writeright that I had found at a thrift store. It worked good for me, but I have since used it up. I never found anymore. The newer PDA screen protectors are clear and do not diffuse the beam in any way. I did a quick web search on the Fellows #98195 and every place was showing out of stock or back order. Bummer.


----------



## srvctec (Sep 11, 2005)

Here are several links I found by Googling "fellowes writeright".

http://www.laptopgalaxy.com/showroom/4268.cfm

http://www.tritechcoa.com/product/764996.html

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=311393&pfp=BROWSE


Not the same number I have but may be the same type- it says reduces glare on each of these. I paid about $12 - $15 for mine a couple of years ago, so I'm a little skeptical of the $1.64 price of one of the above links at Amazon- maybe those are used.

Hope this helps!


----------



## wwglen (Sep 11, 2005)

Fromm earlier threads make sure you use the screen protectors for Black and White PDAs.

The color ones are clear.

I first bought some color PDA write-rite but wasn't impressed. Saw the thread on the B&W and got that. Works great now.

wwglen


----------



## LarryC (Sep 11, 2005)

Do you guys think this stuff might be close to the same thing?
EXIM Protector Ultra Protect
www.pda-now.com/PDA_Accessories_Palm+Zire.php


----------



## srvctec (Sep 11, 2005)

LarryC said:


> Do you guys think this stuff might be close to the same thing?
> EXIM Protector Ultra Protect
> www.pda-now.com/PDA_Accessories_Palm+Zire.php



I don't think the first one would work since it says 99% clarity which would mean almost perfectly clear instead of anti-glare. The second one listed _may _work but both of these are the stiff type and you only get one per package. I tried ones similar to these for my cell phone and they are quite stiff and very expensive.

Check out the links I listed above in post #15


----------



## 2dim (Sep 11, 2005)

Rats! This stuff is hard to find...if anyone can provide a few sheets, please let me know. Meanwhile, I'll keep looking and report back. Thanks.


----------



## filkergem (Sep 12, 2005)

If you type "writeright" into the search box on either http://froogle.google.com/ or http://www.ebay.com/ you will find a number of pointers to places which will sell you Writerights for a number of older PDAs. I think that the $5-$6ish (including shipping) is less than most office supply store's price, and it's delivered right to you


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 12, 2005)

$4.96 shipped... 
Palm Zire Screen Protectors Fellows 98195

http://cgi.ebay.com/Palm-Zire-Scree...ryZ56157QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hans (Sep 12, 2005)

srvctec said:


> That's right, I forgot that the anti-glare type was for B&W PDAs. It may be pretty hard to find.



Agreed. I've been using this stuff on some of my lights for quite some time, and IME only the type for B&W PDAs is worth looking at. I got some years ago for my old Palm IIIxe, and it works beautifully on my lights. My Minimag+Terralux Ministar for instance gives a very smooth, even beam with the film applied to the lens. I'm quite sure the film eats up some light, but the beam quality is so much better it's worth it.

Hans


----------



## srvctec (Sep 12, 2005)

*Hey everybody*- I found another Fellowes number (98049) that will work (made of the exact same stuff as the 98195) and just ordered 4 packages for myself from here http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=40790&WT.mc_n=4&WT.mc_t=U&cm_ven=COMPARISON%20SHOPPING&cm_cat=GOOGLE&cm_pla=DATAFEED-%3EPRODUCTS&cm_ite=1%20PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4

Total shipped price for 4 packs (48 protectors) is $17.03 delivered to my door.

These protectors are for the Palm m100 which is another black and white PDA from the old days. 

I was beginning to wonder if we could find any more protectors at all for the old B&W PDAs.


----------



## 2dim (Sep 12, 2005)

So, wanna sell a few? Protectors I mean, not packs...I can mail you a cheque in USD. I'm in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## srvctec (Sep 13, 2005)

2dim said:


> So, wanna sell a few? Protectors I mean, not packs...I can mail you a cheque in USD. I'm in Toronto, Canada.




I'll have to wait and see if they are the right thing- I may have them by the end of the week.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 13, 2005)

Good idea. I've seen a year or two ago posted on here people doing the same thing. Great minds think a like as they say..


----------



## srvctec (Sep 14, 2005)

srvctec said:


> *Hey everybody*- I found another Fellowes number (98049) that will work (made of the exact same stuff as the 98195) and just ordered 4 packages for myself from here http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=40790&WT.mc_n=4&WT.mc_t=U&cm_ven=COMPARISON%20SHOPPING&cm_cat=GOOGLE&cm_pla=DATAFEED-%3EPRODUCTS&cm_ite=1%20PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4



They are on the way- just got the email confirmation from Circuit City today. I'll let you know what they're like when I get them.


----------



## bfg9000 (Sep 14, 2005)

Another old trick that may be easier to find is "Armour glass etching cream" available at any crafts store in glass etching kits. Make sure it contains hydrofluoric acid and not paint. Frosting the bulb really smooths the beam and is usable even on superlight bulbs. Frosting the lens would completely eliminate throw and give you an area light.


----------



## Danintex (Sep 15, 2005)

I have a T3 and have been wondering if maybe I could frost just the very edge of the lens and turn the rings into spill? Is this etching cream easy to apply in a small spot?


----------



## pedalinbob (Sep 15, 2005)

I am still curious about the foil trick.

I have read about frosting bulbs--have heard that works very well.

Write-rite works nicely, and is easy to reverse. It does result in a substantial decrease in throw, however.
I would like to see a simple, less expensive and "gentler" diffuser.

One would think manufacturers would simply texture the reflectors a touch. We need some Flashaholics on their product development boards!

Bob


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 15, 2005)

Danintex said:


> I have a T3 and have been wondering if maybe I could frost just the very edge of the lens and turn the rings into spill? Is this etching cream easy to apply in a small spot?



I do not think this will work. I have never tried to remove the TIROS optic from any of my Inova T series lights. Assuming you can do this, great care is required when applying the etching solution. It is very permanent.

It has been my experience that any of the light diffusing techniques such as scotch tape, writeright film or wax paper have minimal or no effect on optically focused beams, where they work well with reflector type lights.

Also, I believe the rings are not caused strictly by the outer margins of the lens, but by the total effect of the collimating optic.

Maybe a test could be done by cutting a narrow strip of magic tape and applying it to the outer edge of the lens. This might prove the concept before doing something more difficult and permanent.

Mark


----------



## srvctec (Sep 15, 2005)

I got the WriteRights today!!:twothumbs

They are made of exactly the same material as the ones I already had (Fellowes 98195). So if you want any go here to order http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=40790&WT.mc_n=4&WT.mc_t=U&cm_ven=COMPARISON%20SHOPPING&cm_cat=GOOGLE&cm_pla=DATAFEED-%3EPRODUCTS&cm_ite=1%20PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4

*As I said in a previous post, I paid close to $15 for my pack of 98195 a couple of years ago, so 3 bucks plus shipping and tax for these is dirt cheap! (No, I don't work for Circuit City or have any affiliation with them)*

We may not be able to get these much longer since B&W PDAs have kind of gone by the wayside. I searched for hours to find these.

The useable size of these protectors is 2 1/2" x 1 15/16" OR 6.35cm x 4.92125cm


----------



## srvctec (Sep 15, 2005)

2dim,

I sent you a private message but got this message 

"2dim has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space."

Looks like your PM box is full and you're going to have to check the messages and delete some before you can get any more. Let me know when you have done this and I'll PM you again.


----------



## Outrider (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Kurt!

I truly appreciate the hours and effort you spent finding this product for all of us. I just ordered 4 packs from circuit city directly from your link. :goodjob: :thanks: :twothumbs :twothumbs  :rock: :rock: 

Outrider


----------



## 2dim (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh oh...guilty as charged on PM excess. Will take a LOT more than a 'few' deletions, I'm afraid. I've asked andrewwynn to get a couple of packs for me. Awaiting his email reply. Thanks for finding these!


----------



## Amonra (Sep 16, 2005)

I tried to buy a couple of packs from circuit city by they do not ship to Malta.
Could someone from the US buy a couple of packs for me please.
Thanks


----------



## srvctec (Sep 16, 2005)

Outrider said:


> Hi Kurt!
> 
> I truly appreciate the hours and effort you spent finding this product for all of us. I just ordered 4 packs from circuit city directly from your link. :goodjob: :thanks: :twothumbs :twothumbs  :rock: :rock:
> 
> Outrider



You're welcome!! I felt kind of responsible to find some since I posted the tip in the first place without realizing how hard it would be to find them. Circuit City is probably wondering what's going with these things selling like crazy all of a sudden.


----------



## Lightmeup (Sep 17, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen anything like this for LCD monitor screens?


----------



## bfg9000 (Sep 17, 2005)

Are you trying to cover a really big lens?

Or if you want to smooth out text on an LCD just enable Cleartype antialiasing in the XP display control panel. And make sure you are running at the panel's native resolution first.


----------



## Lightmeup (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm going to buy a large LCD monitor and was wondering if something like this was made just to protect the screen.


----------



## savumaki (Sep 21, 2005)

spell checknam


2dim said:


> So, wanna sell a few? Protectors I mean, not packs...I can mail you a cheque in USD. I'm in Toronto, Canada.



*2dim; Any chance I can buy a couple of sheets from you? (PM if you would)

I posted here because your PM box is full . BTW you can empty them ALL at one time.

Karl
*


----------



## Archangel (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Tip to smooth out beam of any flashlight-B&W PDA screen protectors*

srvctec,

How did you cut such perfect circles? Do you have any before/after beam shots?


----------



## tch_popeye (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't think that this has come up in this thread yet - flashlightlens.com has a number of replacement lenses available with their "Light Diffusion Film" already applied. If you need a replacement lens anyway, you could always go that way. A little more pricey though...

-Trev


----------



## srvctec (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Tip to smooth out beam of any flashlight-B&W PDA screen protectors*



Archangel said:


> srvctec,
> 
> How did you cut such perfect circles? Do you have any before/after beam shots?



Archangel,

I did it the same way I did it for my watch and also when I had a B&W c-fone (I use this same film to protect and eliminate glare from my watch and generally get 6 to 8 months of use out of one application with extremely rough use).

What I do is to take some 2.5" wide masking tape (I use the blue type for easier removal) and cut a piece large enough to cover the lens. Then just shove the tape down onto the lens around the inside edge of the bezel with my fingernail to make an indention on the tape. Then take a fine point marker and follow the indention to make the circle (or outline regardless if round or not). Then cut out the tape and apply it on the back of the film- NOT on the front or it will ruin the film when you remove it. Cut out around the line on the tape and you'll have a perfect pattern of your lens regardless if it's round or odd shaped.

Sometimes if the lens is round, I just find something that is the right diameter and use it as a pattern and draw around it directly on the backing of the film.

Of course the most obvious way would be to measure the diameter of the lens and just divide by two and use a compass to transfer the proper size pattern to the backing of the film- although I would probably still use the blue masking tape with the compass and then use the tape applied to the back of the film to cut around so as not to put a hole in the film with the sharp point of the compass.

Geez, sorry so long winded!

Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## Mike abcd (Nov 1, 2005)

srvctec said:


> *Hey everybody*- I found another Fellowes number (98049) that will work (made of the exact same stuff as the 98195) and just ordered 4 packages for myself from here http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=40790&WT.mc_n=4&WT.mc_t=U&cm_ven=COMPARISON%20SHOPPING&cm_cat=GOOGLE&cm_pla=DATAFEED-%3EPRODUCTS&cm_ite=1%20PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4
> 
> Total shipped price for 4 packs (48 protectors) is $17.03 delivered to my door.
> 
> ...



Thanks from a newbie who just stumbled in here.

The price has dropped to $1.79 with $3.95 shipping on even multiple packs. My total for 4 came to $12.03 with tax.

These fit an old M105 I keep for datalogging AFRs from a wideband O2 sensor in a heavily modded car. Between that any my rapidly growing list of flashlights, I'm sure I'll use them up eventually.

Damn, I curse the day last week, I saw Luxeon mentioned somewhere and stumbled in here out of curiousity. In the last 10 days, I've bought a Dorcy 3D Lux, all 4 Dorcy 1AAA I found (still need more for gifts), a River Rock 2AAA .5W and ordered a Streamlight 4AA Poly Lux and Nichia CSs for the Dorcy 1AAAs plus $40 in new Sanyo/Energizer 2500/850 NiMH to feed them. Already had a LaCrosse BC-900.

...and today I started reading about the Fenix L1P and already know I'm ordering one.

make it stop...:help:

actually after the Fenix and a headlamp, I'll probably be ok except when I need gifts.

Mike


----------



## srvctec (Nov 1, 2005)

Mike abcd said:


> Thanks from a newbie who just stumbled in here.
> 
> 
> make it stop...:help:
> ...



Welcome to CPF!

I thought I had my flashaholism under control until I found this place and realized I'm not alone! I don't think it'll ever stop now.


----------



## 2dim (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone seen this stuff in Toronto, Canada? I could use a few...


----------



## pizzaman (Nov 2, 2005)

My favorite trick for smoothing out beams is clear contact paper. At least 75% of my flashlights have received this treatment.:rock: 

You can buy it by the roll like wallpaper (enough to do a few hundred thousand flashlights). It is more like a roll of plastic film. It should be available at any decent hardware store (I just pinched what I needed from my wife's supply).

It is easy to apply. Just cut out a small square a little larger than the lens. Pull off the backing, put your lens in the middle. Turn it over and use your finger to ensure good contact. Trim the excess and install. I put the contact paper on the inside of the lens.

This is not for throw monsters, but does an amazing job of smoothing out the beam. I prefer the more diffuse, more even, more consistent beam as it is better to use as a task/work light.

It is more secure than non adhesive methods (baggies, waxed paper) and much more professional looking than strips of scotch tape on a lens. It is less expensive and more versatile than PDA protectors.

If you don't like it, it is easily removed and has not left a residue on any of my lenses. I also use the stuff as a "poor mans laminate" for paper cards I carry in my wallet (emergency phone numbers, etc).

All else fails and you can just line your cupboards with the stuff. 

Hope this gives another useful option,

TR


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 2, 2005)

Would somebody with a lightmeter check the lux, and light bounce output differences using the various light smoothing mediums? This would be more definitive than subjective comparisons. I know that my beamshaper on my 6P with P90 and two RCR123's reduces output approximately 30 lumens, using light bounce test and LM631 lightmeter. When using bounce reading report light reading number with and without beam smoother.

Bill


----------



## dehnehsu (Nov 7, 2005)

pizzaman said:


> My favorite trick for smoothing out beams is clear contact paper. At least 75% of my flashlights have received this treatment.




Pizzaman, I tried the clear contact paper. $5.74 for a 24 feet roll, Con-Tact brand at Walmart. It is economical and does not leave a residue when you take it off, but the WriteRight is more clear and goes on much smoother. The WriteRight does diffuse less but smooths out beams very well, letting more light thru. (Don't confuse the contact paper with the clear laminate rolls sold at the same price nearby) I think that stuff is permanent! The clear contact paper is good for larger lenses though. 

The contact paper might work well on the River Rock lantern as well.


----------



## pizzaman (Nov 7, 2005)

> Pizzaman, I tried the clear contact paper. $5.74 for a 24 feet roll, Con-Tact brand at Walmart. It is economical and does not leave a residue when you take it off, but the WriteRight is more clear and goes on much smoother. The WriteRight does diffuse less but smooths out beams very well, letting more light thru. (Don't confuse the contact paper with the clear laminate rolls sold at the same price nearby) I think that stuff is permanent! The clear contact paper is good for larger lenses though. The contact paper might work well on the River Rock lantern as well.



dehnehsu,

Good to hear your follow up to the contact paper. It is a pretty decent solution and is just plain affordable. I plan on slapping some on one of my large lens lanterns to see how it does. I like your idea of wrapping some around one of the "cylinder" type lanterns as a diffuser. 

Initially I avoided the WriteRight stuff due to the cost and some early reports of weird artifacts caused by the patterns on the film itself. There are probably several different varieties of this film by different manufacturers that have different flashlight properties. Sounds like you "flashies" have narrowed it down.

I'm guessing you meant to say that WriteRight goes on more "transparent" not "smoother". Every lens I have applied the contact paper has been dead flat smooth. It does indeed change the transparency of the lens. If price or lens size is an issue, then contact paper is a great solution. The WriteRight sounds like it is a good way to go if you want a bit more throw and greater transparency of the lens.

After I'm done with my roll of contact paper (about 10,000 flashlights or 75 years, which ever comes first, I'll give the WriteRight a try. :laughing: 

TR


----------



## dehnehsu (Nov 8, 2005)

Pizzaman, Yeah I did mean more transparent and I'd also say the WriteRight looks a lot better on the lens than the contact paper. It goes on the lens more "smoothly" and looks very nice compared to the slightly grainy contact paper. Not really a big deal if a flashlight is used as a tool, but I know many, including myself, tend to treat their pretty flashlights like a piece of art and try to avoid dings and scratches. 

When you look down at a lens covered with the WriteRight, It is more clear. You can see more detail in the reflector and bulb than the contact paper. It's probably the clearest alternative out there. 

Thanks for the tip, It works a lot better than the rouged up clear static cling material I used before.


----------



## srvctec (Apr 15, 2006)

Resurrecting this thread to let anyone who's interested know that Circuit City still has the WriteRight I linked to in a previous post in this thread. It's still available here.


----------



## wasBlinded (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the bump. I have a couple of lights that could use the treatment!


----------



## Radio (Apr 15, 2006)

They are now on sale for $1.99, limit 5 per customer/order, shipping was $3 for me, so 5 packs for $13, seems like a great deal, I am familiar with this as I purchased a light off BST and the seller told me he had put this on the lens and wanted to know if I wanted it removed, I had him leave it on so I could try it and loved it, been looking for it for quite some time, I figure 5 packs is a lifetime supply for $13

:buddies:


----------



## drizzle (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the bump. I just noticed this thread today and just now bought 5 packs for $14.82 with tax and shipping. That is a deal!


----------



## srvctec (Sep 10, 2006)

Shameless 

I can't believe they still have this stuff!! It's still available here.


----------



## jayflash (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you for the link. I ordered two packs and will compare this with the Scotch Satin tape I sometimes use.


----------



## lightplay22 (Sep 10, 2006)

I've used a 3M medical tape product called "Transpore" which is a plastic tape that looks much like the photo of the writeright stuff. It makes the beam on my HDS much nicer for close up use such as indoors. It does shorten the throw though, just as probably any diffuser does. Should be able to get it anywhere there is a pharmacy. Kendall- Curad brand does NOT work, but the 3M works very well. My wife (nurse) has some in her jacket pocket all the time so its real cheap at my house.


----------



## Nubo (Sep 10, 2006)

Glad Press-n-Seal might be a good substitute for the PDA stuff. It's mildly self-adhesive, easily removed, and very cheap per flashlight. And the "unused portion" can be used for food storage. 

It can leave a bit of residue on the lens, but it's nothing but Gum Arabic and is easily removed.


----------



## Illum (Sep 12, 2006)

instead of ruining the lens if i were to fail the "etch" process, and since most of my lights have their optics set back behind the bezel ring, i use the 3M tape as a diffusing device, so far its being tested on the mag3D [xenon]


----------



## pizzaman (Sep 14, 2006)

For cheap and easy, I just reach for my roll of Contact brand, clear contact paper. It goes on smooth and provides a nice flood. I put it on the inside of the lens if possible. It is cheap, easy, effective, and does not leave a residue if removed. I have done this mod to most of my work/utility lights.

For incans and high output bulbs I am sold on frosting. This is also easy and not too expensive, if you can find the small bottle of etching paste/solution. Be sure to search the threads here on how to do this. Be careful with the etching chemicals and wear skin and eye protection when handling. My 2c to 3-cr123 mods have all been upgraded with frosting. I used to sputter my reflectors, but frosting is faster and with better results (IMHO). I would also be careful about sputtering anything with a "hot wire" for fear the paint would smoke or burn.

For Mag LEDS, sputter, sputter, sputter! When I first tried the magled replacement bulb I was impressed. White and bright compared to stock. The beam artifacts were not pleasing though. I pulled out the spare sputtered reflectors I quit using with my 2c to 3 cr123 lights and put them in my magled. Ooo-la-la. Very surefireish indeed. If you like the magled, you will love it with a sputtered reflector.

Good luck, TR


----------

